# New Al Battery technology



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

This sounds too good to be true.



zwmaster said:


> Energy Density/Weight: 1330 Wh/kg


That means 8 km range = 1 kg of batteries


----------



## zwmaster (Nov 23, 2009)

CroDriver said:


> This sounds too good to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> That means 8 km range = 1 kg of batteries


Yes. It looks too good to be true.
Could be scam... 


But, "Hope dies last".


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes !

Check the Schedule on the home page.

and foremost check this.

http://www.hs.fi/english/article/Finnish+inventor+suspected+of+fraud+/1135242670949


He might be on to something though.

Regards
/Per


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah that is just too far out there to be real IMO.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

He must have learned from EESTORE. Solid busines concept, take proven physical/chemical process which has well known showstopping side effects, then tell everyone you found a way around those side effects and just need a few million $$$ to make a prototype. Few mils is a drop in a bucket for venture capitalists working in a high risk markets.


----------



## Dolphyn (Nov 17, 2009)

Alleged Fraud 

Some additional discussion is here.


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

I think you should stop pondering about Europositron and perhaps look at what is acutally being developed right now.

I found this site talking about a new line of batteries from ThunderSky:

http://gwl-power.tumblr.com/search/sulfur

Maybe it has been posted here already. 

Regards
/Per


----------



## racunniff (Jan 14, 2009)

pm_dawn said:


> I think you should stop pondering about Europositron and perhaps look at what is acutally being developed right now.
> 
> I found this site talking about a new line of batteries from ThunderSky:
> 
> ...


Interesting - but it looks like the "nominal" voltage is probably about 1.8V, so you need 75% more cells to make an equivalent voltage pack.


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

About fraud accusations, so far only Finnish authorities have been making those conclusions. And yes, it is common way here if you do something different and potentially harmful for bigger players. 
Investors are ok with situation, mr Partanen claims that development is on track, but batteries are not here yet. So we have to wait and see how things will turn out.


----------



## Don Harmon (Jun 18, 2008)

Check this post here for what IS available now and from a company who is located here in Danville, VA. 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=200635#post200635

DH


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

pm_dawn said:


> I think you should stop pondering about Europositron and perhaps look at what is acutally being developed right now.
> 
> I found this site talking about a new line of batteries from ThunderSky:
> 
> ...


Works out at 153Wh/kg. A 50% improvement on LiFePO4 cells but has the cycle life on par with Li-Mg or Li-Co chemistries. Not really worth it.

Sam.


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

I remember reading about this battery technology back in 2006. It's progressed exactly 0% since I read about it. As far as I'm concerned, this was a scam to get people to invest big money into a BS product.


----------



## jjw01 (Sep 17, 2010)

glaurung said:


> About fraud accusations, so far only Finnish authorities have been making those conclusions. And yes, it is common way here if you do something different and potentially harmful for bigger players.
> Investors are ok with situation, mr Partanen claims that development is on track, but batteries are not here yet. So we have to wait and see how things will turn out.


That is not true.
The police investigation was requested by disappointed investors.
Partanen collected 1.3 million euros from investors and used only about 3000 euros to development.

16.09.2010 he was sentenced to jail for 2 years and 6 months and compensation of about 0.5 million euros to investors.

I first read about his "invention" in swedish magazine Elektronik Tidningen
february 1998.
After that he has not produced any prototype, only talk and advertising of the shares.

EM
Helsinki
Finland


----------

